# 4.2 source



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

Don't flame me because I am not asking for an ETA.... just curious. When do you guys think source will drop? The day before or day of the N4? And if it does what is required to get it fully functional on toro? Just build the source with previous (4.1) binaries from Verizon? Also if any devs read this, do you plan to build from source as soon as it drops?


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

I would expect to see the source drop around the time of the N4 release, but it could be way off. Sometimes the source drops days or even weeks ahead of the first OTA; sometimes it's days or weeks later. No way to know for sure.

As for building on Toro... the 4.1 binaries _may_ work, but it could take some hacking to get all the pieces to play nice together.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

I initially heard at the end of this week, which doesn't look like it will happen, so I would guess at this point that sometime next week, or just before Thanksgiving. I hope it is early next week, but I'll take it when it gets here.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

I hear November 11th.

Message sent from my Verizon Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE.


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

codesplice said:


> I would expect to see the source drop around the time of the N4 release, but it could be way off. Sometimes the source drops days or even weeks ahead of the first OTA; sometimes it's days or weeks later. No way to know for sure.
> 
> As for building on Toro... the 4.1 binaries _may_ work, but it could take some hacking to get all the pieces to play nice together.


Thanks! I don't know much about the binaries I was just curious. Cause I expect we will get it real soon but I didn't know how stable it would be.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

codesplice said:


> I would expect to see the source drop around the time of the N4 release, but it could be way off. Sometimes the source drops days or even weeks ahead of the first OTA; sometimes it's days or weeks later. No way to know for sure.
> 
> As for building on Toro... the 4.1 binaries _may_ work, but it could take some hacking to get all the pieces to play nice together.


The binaries came out at the same time as the source previously.


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

yarly said:


> The binaries came out at the same time as the source previously.


That's right, they added CDMA back to aosp right?


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

yarly said:


> The binaries came out at the same time as the source previously.


You're right, that does seem to have been the case for the 4.1.1 release (though not the releases prior to 4.1.1). Should be the same for 4.2 then. Sorry I missed that tidbit.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

codesplice said:


> You're right, that does seem to have been the case for the 4.1.1 release (though not the releases prior to 4.1.1). Should be the same for 4.2 then. Sorry I missed that tidbit.


Yeah, just since JB have things like the CDMA/LTE binaries been taken care of right away, so there's no issues really anymore for building. I bulit JB the day it came out okay with the binaries.


----------

